# Enhance Xp Performance : Keep Core in Memory



## cyberia.in (Jun 13, 2005)

This is a common one, so i posted my version of it, and i have'nt seen in here before. If i've overlooked, then please tell me and lock this thread

_________________________________________-

This is yet another windows xp feature, but i'm not so sure and it may be present in other windows versions too. What it basically does is keeps the windows core files on your RAM instead of cahing them to the pagefile on your harddisk (which is much slower). For this, you must have at least 512 MB of RAM memory so that your computer can accomodate the cached file.

1. Go to Start--]Run
2. Type Regedit and hit enter. The Registry editor should start.

[em]Above : The Start Page of The Registry Editor[/em]

3. Expand the directories to the following direcotry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management

4. Single Click on the "Memory Management" Folder on the left


*img165.echo.cx/img165/4740/regeditdir3at.jpg

[em]Above : The Required Directory Shown in the Registry Editor[/em]

5. Right Click on the value "DisablePagingExecutive" and then click on [strong]Modify.[/strong] You should get the image shown below

6. Change the value data from 0 to 1

*img165.echo.cx/img165/1790/regeditval7hn.jpg

[em]Above : The Original Value 0. This must be changed to 1[/em]

7. Click OK, close regestry editor,a and restart your computer. The changed settings should have taken effect. If you have sufficient RAM, then you should have noticed an increase in the speed of general xp tasks and applications.


----------



## anandk (Jun 13, 2005)

thnx 4 d tip !


----------



## Nimda (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey, nice tip! I knew about the ConservativeSwapFileUsage=1 trick but not this one. Thanx!


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 13, 2005)

works well, but you should have decent RAM


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 13, 2005)

i have a compaq pc, it was already done there


----------



## himtuna (Jun 13, 2005)

Nimda said:
			
		

> Hey, nice tip! I knew about the ConservativeSwapFileUsage=1 trick but not this one. Thanx!


hi tell me the link


----------



## Nimda (Jun 14, 2005)

^^^
Don't know about any site, I read the tip in a magazine. Open up msconfig, goto SYSTEM.INI tab, and add a new entry "ConservativeSwapFileUsage=1" under the [386Enh] section.

Swapfile utilization is decreased by adding the above line. But again, it requires a decent amount of RAM. 512+


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2005)

thanx for the tip...just appiled it...let's see how it turns out...haven't restarted my PC yet


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 22, 2005)

Very Old for me................
Two years Old..................


----------



## alib_i (Jun 30, 2005)

Few things i noted after google


> Also, third-party drivers (esp. video and audio) can be part or
> most of this kernel memory, and is not affected by this setting.



The DisablePagingExecutive Setting May Cause Windows 2000 to Hang

-----
alibi


----------



## rk (Aug 6, 2005)

good info


----------



## Ashis (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks,
I will Do It Now !!!


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 22, 2005)

well --old trick,but it doesnt show any effect to my 1gb ram pc,well same as usual!!


----------



## Ron (Jan 8, 2007)

good info......


----------



## anandk (Jan 8, 2007)

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/oldthread.gif


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 8, 2007)

its good ur sharin but its a very old trick


----------



## Pathik (Jan 8, 2007)

such tricks never worked 4 me


----------



## Ron (Jan 9, 2007)

Needs 512 MB Ram MIN............


----------

